

Malware Turns Software Compilers into Virus Breeders - edw519
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/08/induc/

======
profquail
I'm honestly a bit surprised that there haven't been more viruses like this
that try to infect users from 'upstream'. If you really think about it,
there's lots of programs that could be infected and inject malware into some
code before it's shipped...compilers, build systems, obfuscators, installers,
etc.

~~~
mTh
There were. Also the truth is a little bit different. See: [http://wings-of-
wind.com/2009/08/21/2nd-virus-threat-now-muc...](http://wings-of-
wind.com/2009/08/21/2nd-virus-threat-now-much-dangerous-than-the-former/)

